# Tap and die



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

what size is the most commonly used in our g gauge hobby 
0-90
or 0-80


Also im trying to figure out the best way to use the tap on a sherline mill.
With larget mills i see people put in a dead center then put the tap T ratchet under it and apply light pressure from the Z on the mill
however with the sherline it is a pully so would i be better off putting the tap in a collet and turning the mill by hand while putting prssure on the Z?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Sherline markets a threader attachment that is basically a hand crank setup.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Sherline makes a 'sensitive drilling' attachment that should also work for tapping: 

http://www.sherline.com/1012pg.htm 

Basically the chuck holds the drill (or tap) and you put the down pressure on by hand and it returns upwards by spring tension. With the drill the motor can be run, but of course you would just turn your pulley by hand for tapping. 

I've got a Sherline lathe with the milling column, and when I have to use small taps I just leave the chuck holding the tap (with the morse taper screwed into the back of it) a little loose in the headstock, so it is held vertical but not putting downward pressure on the tap. The weight of the chuck is usually more than enough. It's best obviously to tap the hole right after you've drilled it so the alignment is perfect. 

Keith


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

I saw that but really dont think it will work well for the small internal threads. I think id break what ever tool im using


----------



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

Thats actualy not a bad idea. and seems alot easier then using the ratchet with a dead center.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

what size is the most commonly used in our g gauge hobby 
In F scale (1:20.3) [one of the 'g' scales] you can use whatever looks most prototypical. I use both 00-90 and 0-80, plus I use 1-72s occasionally. 

I also make frequent use of my 0.8mm, 1mm and 1.2mm brass bolts that I got from an O-scale supplier. NWSL supplied taps and socket wrenches.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 0-80 and 2-56.

The best tap handle is a modified 1/4" drill chuck like this










You can buy these or make one. The bearing goes in the mill chuck and the tap handle goes inside that. It also works on the lather tail stock.




















This baby taps 0-80 into stainless steel with no problems.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

great idea, Bob. 

Dave


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob's technique has worked for me for years, and is easily made. Also, when hand tapping with small taps, I put them in a pin vise rather than the usual T-handle wrench, for better feel. 

When thinking of small hardware, look at what Scale Hardware has to offer. Neat stuff to work with. 

Larry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When it comes to taping something that small I use a Babby Vise Grip. I put the tap in the baby vicegrip pointing out the end rather than 90 degrees. I was taught 1/2 turn in 1/4 turn out. Then when you have reached the end Clean the threads by runing the tap in with your fingers. 

It was a old German machinest who toled me that when I worked for Picker Medical Products fixing X ray equipment


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I was taught 1/2 turn in 1/4 turn out. Then when you have reached the end Clean the threads by runing the tap in with your fingers. 

That sounds just like my late Uncle, JJ: 1/2 turn in, swap hands, 1/4 back then 1/2 in, swap hands and repeat! 

I like your way of doing it Bob--I'm going to make myself one of those bushings. Thanks, 
Keith


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Larry Green on 18 Nov 2010 07:46 AM 
Bob's technique has worked for me for years, and is easily made. Also, when hand tapping with small taps, I put them in a pin vise rather than the usual T-handle wrench, for better feel. 

When thinking of small hardware, look at what Scale Hardware has to offer. Neat stuff to work with. 

Larry 

A pin vise is brilliant. For small stuff that's the way to go. They come in a variety of sizes and are reasonable cost. A bigger T handle like mine requires a real good feel in the hand. otherwise you can twist off the tap.


----------

